# Aide pour installer Ubuntu 8.10 sur Macbook sous Tiger ??



## lulu59 (24 Décembre 2008)

Bonsoir à tous,

J'aimerais avoir votre aide afin  d'installer le plus simplement possible la dernière version de Ubuntu 8.10 sur un Macbook blanc de juillet 2007 sous Tiger.

J'ai téléchargé Virtualbox mais pensez-vous que ce soit facile à utiliser ???

Je vous remercie à l'avance pour votre aide et je vous souhaite un joyeux Noël.

Macbook blanc 2,16GHZ 1G0 de ram DD120GG sous Tiger de juillet 2007
Ipod Nano de deuxième génération aluminium gris de 2G0


----------

